# How long to finish a mating?



## Techuser (Apr 16, 2006)

Today i found a male mantid in my backyard, mated him with one my females =D

But how long does it take to complete? they are mating for almost 5 hours  

(will post some pics later)


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2006)

Where do you live that you would find an adult mantis outside? Mating can take several hours. I've had some take all night.


----------



## Techuser (Apr 16, 2006)

Brazil

These days i´ve found 12 mantids on my backyard


----------



## themann42 (Apr 16, 2006)

nice pictures!


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh ok that explains it. I had a bunch of those and the females ate all my males. Only species so far I have had no luck with mating.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome pics! Looks like Oxyopsis Gracilis with huge appetite?


----------



## Techuser (Apr 20, 2006)

I dont know the species =/

But used that male on my other female yesterday  

They are still mateing, more than 10hours














































And the green female already laid an ooth =D


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 20, 2006)

Again, Nice pix!! I once had a pair P. Agrionina continued for 2 days, and at the end the female basically finished him off!! Someone told me the male is not letting it go so that no other male can mate with her but i have no idea if that's true. But i am sure the male is ready to sacrifice himself to the female as there is always a risk during mating.

Nice looking ooth by the way :wink:

oh are you a soccer fan?


----------



## Techuser (Apr 20, 2006)

About 16hours now



> oh are you a soccer fan?


No way, i hate soccer


----------



## ibanez_freak (Apr 21, 2006)

Yeah, me too.

The big kids always picked me last when I was smaller  .

Nice to see those mantis going well, hopefully you hatch lots of nymphs.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## infinity (Apr 21, 2006)

Think i speak for every english person here when i say *don't you just hate it when people say 'i found 12 mantises in my back yard'*!

(it's more a jealousy thing- we don't get them here...)  

Amazing pics though!!!


----------



## Lee2k4 (Apr 21, 2006)

Thats some amazing pictures right there, what camera are you using?


----------



## Techuser (Apr 21, 2006)

Canon A510




































Released the male yesterday


----------

